# What Freshman will make the best impact?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am looking at my lindy;s "Fabulous (or close to it ) Freshmen" The list shows what frosh will make the biggest impact. 

Comment on the list. Who would you put the player that make the biggest impact coming as a Frosh?

1-Brandon Bass, LSU
2-Andrew Bogut-Utah
3-Shannon Brown, Michigan State
4-Brian Butch, Wisconsin
5-Leol Deng, DUKE
6-Marin Iti, Charlotte
7-Linas Kleiza, MIssouri
8-Andrew Lavender, Oklahoma
9-Chis Paul, Wake forest
10-Mustaf Shakur, Arizona

I lke Brian Butch and Andrew Lavender as my favorites


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Loul Deng will be a big time player ala Carmelo. The numbers won't be the same but his impact will.

Chris Paul at Wake Forest is going to be huge. A tremendous player with big time skills.

I like Aaron Brooks' chances at Oregon. He'll be a starter from day one.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am surpised JR Giddens is not on the list. He could be a starter for Kansas. I don't think he will make an impact until a soph, but he will be on top of this class or near it soon enough


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Is Leol Deng, related to Ajou Ajou Deng who flopped at UConn.?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Is Leol Deng, related to Ajou Ajou Deng who flopped at UConn.?


:yes:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Is Leol Deng, related to Ajou Ajou Deng who flopped at UConn.?


lil brother


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I think Mustaf Shakur should be moved up because he is going to get the PG reins for Arizona this season. He is a great talent and should be a instant starter.

I would almost consider Kris Humphries as well, he proved in the McDonald's All American game he can play with the best talent in the naiton. Since the Gophers are weak in the area of large post players at SF and PF players Kris should see a lot of time.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

DJ Strawberry for MD


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike Jones of Maryland will have a big impact and David Padgett should be really good as well. 

But look out for Regis Koudelijus from LSU. He can leap out of the gym and will be playing SF for them at 6'7. He is going to be a real good player.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Can someone hit me up with the list of freshman?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I believe that Abukar will be an instant success for Florida. He's not been mentioned yet, but I've heard great things about him.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Martin Iti*

is not very good


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

I hope one of Kentucky's freshmen centers makes a pretty good impact....


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ErikDaniels14UK</b>!
> I hope one of Kentucky's freshmen centers makes a pretty good impact....


If anything, Woo (Lukasz Obrzut) will make a minor impact at best. Tubby will probably just put him in there to fill in the empty spot at center at times. Alleyne will probably be benching most of the season, but by next season, Woo is going to be incredible.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> I believe that Abukar will be an instant success for Florida. He's not been mentioned yet, but I've heard great things about him.


Agreed. I heard Donovan called him something like a "3-point shooting machine,". He's 6'9 too, maybe somewhat like Tayshaun Prince. If so, that means good things for Florida.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> I like Aaron Brooks' chances at Oregon. He'll be a starter from day one.


That would be my choice.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Abukar should be getting more minutes than Drejer by seasons end, he was a UGA recruit before Harrick was fired so I know some stuff about him. Great scorer, cant play much D, is very versatile.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Will all of those guys start for sure? I know for sure Lavendar has already been proclaimed the starting PG by Sampson...


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

Man oh man, it's all about Drew Lavender. Y'all all will soon see how flawless his game is. This kid is mistake free. The only thing is that it might take a couple of games to adjust to people bein' able to block his shot more, which I'm sure he will and you'll see a 2nd team-all american next year, and that's only because he's a freshman otherwise he'd be 1st team. Loul Deng. That son of a b*tch is nice. He's like a poor man's Lebron, but not that far behind. He can post up play the point, play defense. He is just too nice. And lastly Chris Paul. He knows how to play. More of a scorer than Lavender, although not as good a playmaker definately 2nd team all ACC. I'm tellin' you people. Mark my words, and if you wanna bet then ante up.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Yeah Lavendar had like 18 points, 12 assists in his first game as a Sooner...this summer they played in a tourney in Costa Rica...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

andrew and linus...they will continue there competition to see who is better


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

> I believe that Abukar will be an instant success for Florida. He's not been mentioned yet, but I've heard great things about him.



I've seen him play 6 times. He's a good offensive threat given his size and skills, but he never had anyone bigger tahn 6'8 guarding him...and on defense, he's lazy as hell. I don't think he'll ever be a star.


My opinion (a biased one, however) is that if the hype is remotely true, Andrew Bogut will absolutely dominate the MWC.


----------

